# droneing noise from the front??????



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

it started last week noticed a droneing noise coming from the front ,as soon as u reach about 30mph it starts, and gets louder
any ideas i thought it was the tyres at first so i checked the tyre pressures all ok???now im thinking wheel bearing or front diff ????do they have one???or anything else???dont go off road and its done 27000 miles
cheers paul


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Could be the wheel bearings. It's easy to check that yourself. Jack-up the car and grab the wheel from the top and bottom and see if there is any movement in the wheel when you do that.


----------



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

will try it tomoz what if its not that????


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm thinking wheel bearing as well.
Does the noise get louder or softer while making a long turn on the highway?


----------



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

Xtrailguy said:


> I'm thinking wheel bearing as well.
> Does the noise get louder or softer while making a long turn on the highway?


gets a bit louder the faster it goes,its booked in for a two year service so they will have to sort it out, aswell as the rattling noise from the engine when started from cold untill it warms up,been told its a faulty injector we will see
cheers paul


----------



## island2 (Jun 20, 2008)

is it expensive to get the wheel bearings done,because i think i have the same problem.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rear bearings cost around $120 for the bearing (if you get it at Nissan), plus labour charges.


----------

